# Training



## Crescere (Sep 26, 2012)

I learn best by doing.  Are there any recomended DVD or online courses that are effective at teaching the basics of Excel?  I already have many books.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## hiker95 (Sep 26, 2012)

Crescere,

See if anything here will help you.


*Training / Books / Sites* as of 09/13/2012

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
excelisfun -- 1900 Excel How To Videos - YouTube

Getting Started with VBA. 
DataPig Technologies

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
Macros Made Easy for Microsoft Excel

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
Excel Tutorial | Excel Tips | Excel Articles

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
VBA for Excel 2007 tutorial-VBA programming?

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Scope Of Variables And Procedures

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
Getting Started with Macros and User Defined Functions

What is a Visual Basic Module?
What Is A VBA Module?

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
Where do I paste the code that I want to use in my workbook

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

http://www.jlathamsite.com/Teach/VBA...troduction.pdf (95 page "book")

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
Creating An XLA Add In

How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in
How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in

Creating custom functions
Creating custom functions - Excel - Office.com

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel

VBA for Excel (Macros)
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros & Programming
Learning about EXCEL macros

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
VBA for Excel macros language

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
Excel VBA -- Adding Code to Excel Workbook

Learn to debug: 
Debugging VBA

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape | Peltier Tech Blog | Excel Charts

User Form Creation
Create an Excel UserForm

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
When to use Userform & What To Use Them For. Excel Training VBA 2 lesson 2

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
Excel VLookup Function Examples

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
Excel Index Function and Match Function

Excel Data Validation
Excel Data Validation Tips and Quirks
Excel Data Validation - Add New Items

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
XL-CENTRAL.COM : For your Microsoft Excel Solutions

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
DataPig Technologies

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
Programming In The VBA Editor

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

"Professional Excel Development" by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
Volatile Excel Functions -Decision Models

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
Excel: Introduction to Array Formulas - Xtreme Visual Basic Talk
Array in Excel VBA

Pivot Intro
Using Pivot Tables and Pivot Charts in Microsoft Excel

Email from XL - VBA
Example Code for sending mail from Excel

Outlook VBA
Writing VBA code for Microsoft Outlook

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
Excel 2007 function name translations - Dictionary Chart Front Page

Dynamic Named Ranges
Excel Names -- Excel Named Ranges

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.mrexcel.com/Excel-dashboards-Xcelsius.html
Excel Dashboard Templates
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Free Microsoft Excel Dashboard Widgets to Download
AJP Excel Information - Gauge 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
Excel Dashboards and Scorecards Ebook | How to Create Dashboards in Excel

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Templates
CPearson.com Topic Index
Excel Template - Golf Scores
Free Microsoft Excel Template Links & Search Engine

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial - YouTube

Date & Time stamping:
McGimpsey & Associates : Excel : Time and date stamps

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
Show FORMULA or FORMAT of another cell

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
Improving Performance in Excel 2007

Progress Meters
AJP Excel Information - Progress meters
Excel

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products
Excel Help Forum
Excel Templates | Excel Add-ins and Excel Help with formulas and VBA Macros
VBA Express Portal
Excel, Access, PowerPoint and Word VBA Macro Automation Help


----------



## hiker95 (Sep 26, 2012)

Crescere,

Sorry, duplicate reply.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Sep 26, 2012)

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...

Amazon.com: excel tutorial dvd


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 28, 2012)

More Excel training resources here.


----------

